# Sq D hubs vs Milbank hubs



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Will a Milbank meter hub(A7517) will fit a SQD QO meter/combo panel which requires an A200 hub(type A openings)??


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Nope usually a touch off if you're desperate you can tap two holes and make it work. If I remember right it's off by about 1/4". Annoying but true.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Aggravating yes I guess Ill order one on Amazon, I talked to Graybar they would have to order. Thanks.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Did you try Home Depot? The last time I needed a SqD hub I was surprised to see that a nearby HD had them in stock. Not all of the HD's had it, but one that wasn't too far away. However, this was the 2-screw oval style hub.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Home Depot is a two hour drive one way.Hey but the good thing is not much traffic from job to job.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Send Uber and you'll have it in 2 hours.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

dogleg said:


> Will a Milbank meter hub(A7517) will fit a SQD QO meter/combo panel which requires an A200 hub(type A openings)??


No they are not interchangeable 

two different bolt centre line pattern useally about 1/4 inch or so differnent. so it will not line up unless you retap or make a oval opening for it and use rubber washer to cover the opening.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

The Sq d A type hub is not oval shaped it is more traditional 4 hole square type like midwest ,ge,Siemens ,Milbank,all are just a little different I thought.On the HD website it described the sq D A style hub as "universal".


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry guys. I think the SqD meter hub and the Mibank hub are the same thing. I forgot to check this morning when I was in the shop.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I checked this morning. The Milbank hub is a perfect fit to a Sq D meter-main loadcenter.


----------



## John R (Aug 20, 2019)

*John R retired electrician from Fed Gov*



dogleg said:


> Will a Milbank meter hub(A7517) will fit a SQD QO meter/combo panel which requires an A200 hub(type A openings)??


I have SQD hubs us to 2" and they are only 2 holes but will adjust forward or back. We use milbank meters and they are 4 holes. I would say that a SQD meter hyubs would also be 2 holes.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Sq D meter main hubs are not the same as the B200 that fits their RB type panels.


----------



## John R (Aug 20, 2019)

John R said:


> I have SQD hubs us to 2" and they are only 2 holes but will adjust forward or back. We use milbank meters and they are 4 holes. I would say that a SQD meter hyubs would also be 2 holes.


Since we don't use SD meters i really don't know. You are probably correct.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Only hub that would most 3R equipment made for interchangeable hubs is a Unicorn U-Hub, they were made to fit pretty much all makes, Milbank bought Unicorn Industries and to my knowledge they are no longer made.


----------

